# EPS12V/ATX12V Verwirrung



## Reap (10. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Für meine anstehende Veränderung am PC benötigen noch ein mal Rat. Aufgrund der unschönen Kabelenden des be quiet P11 möchte ich mir "sleeved" Verlängerungen für die sichtbaren Kabel zulegen. ATX und PCIe-8pin ist klar, jedoch rätsel ich beim ATX12V aktuell etwas herum.
Vom Board gewollt ist ATX12V-8pin. Als Kabelverlängerungen finde ich jedoch ausschließlich EPS12V-8pin (Beispiel). Diesen habe ich mir testweise auch zugelegt und mal am aktuellen Board angeschlossen, was auch soweit passt. Ist denn damit auch die Belegung die richtige? Denn ich habe von großen Unterschieden zwischen ATX12v und EPS12V gelesen.

Gruß, Reap


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2017)

Beim Verlängerungskabel wird, wie der Name schon sagt, ja nur ein Kabel verlängert.
Dh es müsste schon die Pinbelegung vom NT falsch sein, damit es nicht funktioniert.
Was mich aber interessieren würde, wo du von grossen Unterschieden zwischen ATX und EPS gelesen hast?
Das ist nämlich der gleiche 8Pin, bzw 4+4Pin, Stecker.
PCIe hat ne andere Belegung und die Stecker sollten auch nicht passen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

Das passt schon und ist auch normal. Kannst du so lassen.


----------



## Reap (10. März 2017)

Bestens.

Wie gewohnt, schnelle und kompetente Antworten, danke!

Bezüglich der Unterschiede: da habe ich wohl die Google-Ergebnisse nur überflogen  Dort las ich von "EPS12V aus dem Server-Bereich" und Ähnliches, was mich ausreichend verwirrte um hier einen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

Im Grunde genommen ist es nicht schwer.
EPS wurde für Multi CPU System entwickelt, noch vor dem neuen ATX Standard seinerzeit.
Und der ATX Standard hat dann den EPS Anschluss übernommen, als auch im Consumer Markt immer mehr Mainboards mit mehr als 4 Pins versorgt werden mussten.
Für uns User ist es so: ATX CPU Anschluss und EPS Stromanschluss sind das gleiche.


----------

